

Kickstarter just became the new buzzfeed - Japeto1
http://www.geektime.com/2014/07/06/a-new-ingredient-for-potato-salad-how-about-3k-from-kickstarter/

======
ignostic
The link to "silliest Kickstarter campaign ever" currently points incorrectly
to the human-powered helicopter (again). The correct link is here:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-
salad](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad)

Also the tie-in for how Kickstarter is the new Buzzfeed is pretty much non-
existent. May as well connect the dots yourself without reading the article.

